# Can you find the subject?



## niccig (Jun 22, 2006)

By looking at this, can you tell what my intended subject was? Taking a few pics at the Lexington "Street Swing" was my first-ever attempt at any kind of photojournalism, so I'm still trying to strike a balance of getting some of the action in without making the shot look too busy. How did I do here? Be honest - I can take it! (Besides, I want to learn)


----------



## Dollface (Jun 22, 2006)

Because of the girls t-shirt, I would assume that it's a shot of people dancing in the street. Without the wording on her shirt though, it would be less obvious


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jul 5, 2006)

I looked straight at the two in the middle.


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 5, 2006)

The older man in the center.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm also assuming it's the couple in the center.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, I'd say the couple too.
If you want to make such things clearer, use a larger aperture if your camera allows you to. Focus on your main subject and the larger aperture will make the rest of the scene blurry. That should bring out the center of attention


----------



## pacereve (Jul 5, 2006)

If that old man isn't careful he might break something :|

Some kind of dancing festival?


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 6, 2006)

The lady in the black t-shirt and the man who she is dancing with. In short: the couple in the middle?

I am glad you got the writing on that t-shirt into your frame for that really helps to understand what is going on here a lot better. Why else would people in a street look into all possible directions and be captured in all sorts of frozen action movement? So yes, the t-shirt in the front is helpful


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> I looked straight at the two in the middle.



exactly.. then I knew they are dancing...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 6, 2006)

victorias secret?


----------



## jocose (Jul 6, 2006)

The 8 foot tall guy in the back?


----------



## JJP (Jul 6, 2006)

The two in the middle grab my attention.


----------



## niccig (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to all who responded to this thread - I posted it, then lost it!  The dancing couple in the middle was the intended subject.  I wasn't sure if that was clear from the way I framed it.  This was the annual "Street Swing" in Lexington, where the city blocks off a section of downtown and the UK swing dance club gives a free lesson.  I decided to try my hand at photojournalism, and this is really the only semi-good shot that I got.  That older guy just kept dancing with everyone and looked like he was having a ton of fun!


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 18, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> victorias secret?



That says victorian square..


----------



## Kevin D Burns (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought the shirt that said learn to dance was the subject matter. great shot.


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 21, 2006)

First, the B&W conversion doesn't look good. It's very flat. Increase the whites and do some stuff with levels and curves. 

Second, if you want to focus on the couple more just do some vignetting to direct the viewer's eyes to the center


----------



## D-50 (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree with Darin, the whole scene is in focus so is the viewers decision to decide what to look at, although the couple in the middle seems to be the subject it does not stand out, i would say next time try an f stop of 3 or so keep everything out of focus execpt the coulple.


----------



## Jovian (Jul 25, 2006)

My best advice would be not to worry quite so much about capturing all the action in one shot.  You can focus in on the details a little bit more, and not stress about it as much.

Just my .02 though...


----------

